# Ti22 | Testing and training of Swissvax Endurance



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all, a bit of a for info post really to let you know some behind the scenes stuff...

Back in January I visited the Swissvax Factory:










Not just because it was on the way to the Alps (where I was for 2 weeks of skiing and boarding - my only holiday each year!) but to get some training on the professional application only Swissvax Endurance wax.

This wax (and it is a wax!) has been produced by Swissvax in response to their detailers the world over asking for something just for them, and not for sale to the public. This is the longest lasting formula SV have ever made (kind of like a Shield ++) and has a special application procedure to ensure longevity. According to them they have seen over 18 months from this wax.

So.. my van was brought inside and washed in their indoor wash bay.. dried off and a panel prepared with cleaner fluid pro strong then cleaner fluid regular:














































The panel was then conditioned to apply the wax (more later on this) and applied.

I've been dying to post more on this before but now it's been nearly 6 months I can comment on the wax... it's very good! Beading well still and better than the divine on the rest of the van applied 2 months earlier.

So.. fast forward to today as I've been looking for a 'patient' to test this further on. My good friend rich's E36 328 sport was in for an MOT, service and cleanup. I know this car well and see it very regularly - an ideal test candidate, as it's used daily, kept outside and washed regularly.

first a quick clay and freshen up with cleaner fluid (the car had been corrected previously)



















She's old but still looking sharp!










Now.. the interesting bit! As well as the ingredients in this wax, one of the things that gives it its longevity (another reason it's a pro only application) is that the panels have to be above a certain temperature before the wax is applied to open up what Swissvax call the 'pores' in the paint.

Harder in the winter.. but on a day like today just leave the car in the sun for a half hour... panels checked with my IR panel temp gun:





































Always interesting doing this, as even the panels in the shade get well above ambient quickly. NB, these temps also vary wildly with vehicle colour - so there are no fixed rules.

Wax was then applied as for any other SV wax:










and left to cure..










I left the car in the sun as an extra test.. and (he said bowing down to the wizards in Fallanden!) it was just as easy to remove as any other SV wax.

Car looked cracking afterwards too:



















So.. i'm very pleased to be the only detailer in the UK trained to use and in the posession of this very special, ground breaking product, and will be offering it as an option for customers looking for ultimate protection from now on.

Thanks for reading!

[email protected]


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

how much would this option be on top of your standard price, pm me if you like, i'll try and get my brother to spend the extra when you do his focus rs

cheers

mark


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Mark, this is priced the same as an upgrade to Divine, at £75 for a Focus RS sized vehicle.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very interesting, looks superb too! Would love to see more pics of the BM, one of my personal favourites the E36!


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

cheers james


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I could live in there


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks and sounds immense. Cheers for sharing this



Chris


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for for posting this interesting Thread James! :thumb:

Looks like a breakthrough in wax technology and long overdue! 

Just a shame it's not available for DIY application. 

Please keep us updated and perhaps post a beading and sheeting video! 

Alan W


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome news buddy and well deserved!!

Will pop in soon for a cuppa and a catch up!!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing James, great writeup and photography mate :thumb:
I wonder if this wax will be available in Australia ?

Mario*


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks for sharing James, great writeup and photography mate :thumb:
> I wonder if this wax will be available in Australia ?
> 
> Mario*


Yes it is. I hope tomorrow is a sunny day will post up photos of my dad's red Aurion that has Endurance applied. One of the most durable waxes I have used.
Oops cheers for sharing.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Very interesting, looks superb too! Would love to see more pics of the BM, one of my personal favourites the E36!


Your wish is my command!







































Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks for sharing James, great writeup and photography mate :thumb:
> I wonder if this wax will be available in Australia ?
> Mario*


Hi Mario! (hope the op went well by the way?!) Yes, it is available in Aus to Authorised Swissvax detailers.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

E36 is awesome. endurance sounds good too


----------



## Pugland53 (Aug 18, 2006)

Love the 328, I used to have one in red - great cars! Can't wait to see how you get on with my 1M 

Rob.


----------



## dirtybirdy (Jun 1, 2012)

i want some! lol


----------

